# Claiming back tax from goods bought in Canada ?



## jrewing (22 Jul 2008)

Can I claim back tax paid on goods bought on holiday in Canada ? I know that a Canadian resident would get his or her VAT back on items bought in Ireland...


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jul 2008)

Yes you can depending on the goods you bought and where you bought them, in other words you may not be able to claim for everything. Usually in the airports in Canada you will find leaflets of companies who will do this for you, (for a fee) providing you send them all your receipts


----------



## Yachtie (22 Jul 2008)

I claimed my tax back for items bought in Canada. This was a few years bac but I could get the tax back for anything over $50. I think I collected an envelope which has a relevant form on the inside in one of the shops, popped all my receipts into it and the tax back was paid into my credit card account a few weeks later.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

Normally with tourist tax back schemes in any country you must get the relevant form signed at the time in the shop and/or at customs at the point of departure. Maybe in some cases you can claim it after the event (e.g. after returning home) but I don't think that that would be the norm.


----------



## z105 (22 Jul 2008)

No you can't anymore if travelling on your own steam, since April 2007 (open to correction on the date). But you can in certain circumstances, see here for more - 



For clarification - 

1.1 Has the Visitor Rebate Program been cancelled?
Yes. The Visitor Rebate Program (VRP) was cancelled effective April 1, 2007.


----------



## Mrs Mac (24 Jul 2008)

Havealaugh is correct.

You cannot claim back your tax anymore.  This has been in effect since approx April 2007.

I was in Toronto in June 2007 and phoned the Canadian Refund Office (not correct title) and was told this scheme had been abolished.


----------

